# Driver licence



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Well Guys you've spoken to the wife, she's been asking loads of questions and now its my turn ...

Here i am living the life .... traffic jams, terrible estate agents, rude service, crazy drivers, did i mention the traffic jams .. went from Al Khan area to Bur Dubai area on Tuesday last week and it took over 3 hours and that was starting at 5am!! took 2 hours to get to the Sharjah/Dubai boarder why would people do it to themselves? Tell me again why did i move out here!!

Anyway here i am and i'm here to stay for a while.

To date, i arrived on the 30th October started working in Sharjah on the 2nd November, had my medical (in Abi Dhabi) on Tuesday of last week and my residency Visa was issued to me on the Thursday, how's that for service.

NOW THE FUN STARTS!!!

As i say, i am working in Sharjah, have located a nice villa on the coast in Al Rifa'ah for hopefully around Dh 140K, (3 beds, maids accom, 3 reception rooms kitchen breakfast room, garden, patio, communal pool, parking for 3 cars) still negociating the deal with the estate agents. Hopefully i am going to be able to drive the Corniche Road to work each day avoiding the 'building site' just down from Sharjah City Centre, but driving throught the bottle neck outside the Fish and Gold Souks, what's more this route avoids the 'Diversion' around and through the Industrial Areas 2-4 etc. I was lucky with the agents (one that actually answered the phone, phones ... that a whole separate thread) they were on time and collected me from my hotel and would have returned me if i wished.

So my question now is this .... With a full UK Drivers licence what's the procedure to apply for a UAE Licence?

I have been told that i will need to get the original drivers licence attested at the British Embassy, but this is not confirmed, perhaps someone could please clarify?

Also Eye test, is this carried out at the drivers licence office or do i go to an independant? and take results with me (and do you have to get the results attested like every other flaming document !!!!!) I have seen that the eye test can be taken at the Driver licence office perhaps somene with experience can confirm.

Finally, i have been off the drink now for 8 days ... can someone please help me out!! does anyone have any spare they can sell!! I am applying for a liquor licence how long does it take and what the procedure if you live in Sharjah, have an Abu Dhabi residency visa, and want to purchase drink in Ajman are the licences specific to an Emirate or can i encourage cross boarder trade agreements!!

Well that just about covers it all to date hopefully someone can help me out with their experiences and hense real answers.

Yours in advance ....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well if you ever fancy a beer in Ajman....

You don't need a license to purchase alcohol in Ajman, just go to the "hole in the wall" literally, next building site up (towards Sharjah) from Ajman beach hotel, 5 litres of vino 60Dhs. 

Sorted.

Get an eye test done at any opticians, take it and your UK license to the Police near Terminal 2 (Dubai) and seventeen zillion passprot photos, along with your residency, passport copy etc. an hour later, walk out with your new driving licence.

Easy peasey


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> So my question now is this .... With a full UK Drivers licence what's the procedure to apply for a UAE Licence?
> 
> I have been told that i will need to get the original drivers licence attested at the British Embassy, but this is not confirmed, perhaps someone could please clarify?
> 
> ...


I didn't realise you could apply for a liquor licence in Sharjah, It's a dry Emirate - Have you started this process?? If you're looking to buy some booze then go to Barracuda in Um Al-Quwain. Otherwise if you just want a pint get a taxi across into Dubai and head over to the Irish Village.

There is a couple of threads about the process for getting a drivers licence, I would do a search and if you can't find the answer I am sure someone who has done it recently will give you the most up-to-date answer. I'll be doing it this weekend me thinks so if you haven't found out by then I'll let you know.

HTH


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I did believe that you could still get a alcohol license from police station in Sharjah ( to consume it in your home)...

I also thought to get a DL, you had to do it in your residency emirate ( may have changed now though)


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, all good information. Wish me luck.

Andy Capp was that an invite for a pint ?? If so let me know.

Thanks guys, see the forum does work a treat!!

Andy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Course it was mate, I'm often in the Outside Inn in Ajman (proper bacon sarnies...), or failing that the kempinski, or there's always the ABH beach bar.....

PM me with your mobile number, I'll give you a shout...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Andy, do you ever go to Abu Dhabi? I see you had your medical there. If so PM me and I can give you some info on buying alcohol without a license!


----------



## kthiruthiyil (Mar 16, 2009)

Andyshiv said:


> Thanks guys, all good information. Wish me luck.
> 
> Andy Capp was that an invite for a pint ?? If so let me know.
> 
> ...


hi, where you able to obtain the liquor permit from sharjah? can you tell me what the formalities are for obtaining one?

i could not find the information anywhere..


----------

